# Piranha rubbing against stuff.



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Is my P's rubbing against stuff normal? They dont do it alot but maybe once or twice a day that I have seen them is it normal?


----------



## Yarbles! (Oct 23, 2004)

Slim said:


> Is my P's rubbing against stuff normal? They dont do it alot but maybe once or twice a day that I have seen them is it normal?
> [snapback]891476[/snapback]​


Might be nothing, but watch closely.
Usually when fish rub against things its a sign that they have some sort of external parasite. Keep an eye out especially for clamped fins or white spots (cysts - three dimensional growths around a parasite, if many small ones, it could be ick).


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

They have had ick before but when they did the only way I noticed they had ick was their eyes got cloudy no visible white spots ever, but they have been fighting lately


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Are they rubbing the glass or your decorations? If it is either and they are a redbelly then you will be fine. Reds always do this, it happens to everybody.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

kevinhaeb said:


> Are they rubbing the glass or your decorations? If it is either and they are a redbelly then you will be fine. Reds always do this, it happens to everybody.
> [snapback]891905[/snapback]​


Rubbing against decor. I didnt know cause when they had ick they rubbed all the time


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

There are many reasons why a fish flashes... a simple itch, changing water parameters, dislodging food from the gills, parasites, etc. If it's occasional and not rubbing violently against objects, I wouldn't worry about it. Just keep your eyes out for another ich outbreak.


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Normally when a fish is developing Ick it jumps really quickly and rubs its side against something. 
Although my Oscar use to do that and never developed Ick, he doesn't do it anymore though.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

How well can you see ick on reds


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Pretty easy... You can usually see small white spots on the fins along with them being on the body.


----------



## BruceLee420 (Nov 19, 2004)

my red bellies do this too..id like to know wut is this..they rub against the plants or the logs is this normal??


----------

